# Pet Convincer



## Zaxx (Jun 15, 2016)

Looking for feedback regarding the use of the Pet Convincer.

I am trying to correct jumping and random mouthing behavior, and have seen the Convincer recommended in a few videos.

They cost around $40, and for that amount I can get a couple of tugs I've been looking at so I just wondered if anyone has used one and if it was effective.

Thank You!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Not at all for me. I tried it when my pup was small and she thought nothing of it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

They are only that expensive if you chose. You can get one from a Bicycle repair shop for 16 bucks or so, because it is a Bicycle air pump. 

Don't aim it at the dog's ears or eyes, neck or shoulder should do it. There is an argument to made as to whether or not one should say "No" and the correct or say nothing and correct?? 

IE ..."Self Correction" Dog Training and Obedience Articles | Self Correction - Carpentersville, Illinois

If you use it you should make sure the dog is either leashed or in a secure area, the first time, he may freak out and bolt??? 

One Boxer owner reported that it did indeed "freak her dog out!" And she was now concerned about "deploying it again??" I suggested .."well you've made your point so instead of using the actual tool ...just make the "Pssst" sound. She reported back ... that "Pssst" sound now works out fine. 

But I don't know it occurs to me that if the dog is doing this?? Most likely he is doing other "stuff" also?? You don't want to go from "issue to issue" you can take a more proactive approach. And establish more "Structured/Rules and Limitations" with him. And even if you otherwise have no other "issues" The Place Command should be "Trained" in anycase, it helps teach a dog to cope with doing nothing and they learn to listen to you. 

That and other stuff are in here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/8006017-post7.html 

And of course the importance of exercise. :
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/661113-not-sure-what-do.html

Ask questions and welcome aboard.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

1). I used a bike tire inflator. Way cheaper... Is it that different from the Leerburg thing?

2) for us it was a very temporary tool. We used it for dog aggressive behavior but I think my dog is pretty sensitive to correction. It worked in the sense that he thinks twice before reacting negatively to a dog. However at a certain point he became too anxious about it and would just shut down. It also didn't help that a huge truck used their air brake and it made that pfffffft sound x100.... That was the turning point. Anyway, it did work in the sense of not going after dogs but our v ultimate goal is comfort around other dogs and it didn't help there .


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Themusicmanswife said:


> Not at all for me. I tried it when my pup was small and she thought nothing of it.


LOL one of those dogs!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Zaxx said:


> Looking for feedback regarding the use of the Pet Convincer.
> 
> I am trying to correct jumping and random mouthing behavior, and have seen the Convincer recommended in a few videos.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you already have a leash. So correct the dog for jumping and teach him what you want him to do. Buy the tugs and teach him what to bite, and correct for biting what he shouldn't. I'm not real big on gimmicks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I had used the pet convincer Max was not convinced- lol. Recently we were walking back from the beach and we have to exit from the camping grounds where people can go on one side of the beach with their pets it was crowded on the way out and had walked pass someone deflating his jeep tires it reminded me of the pet convincer sound just glad it did not make Max uncomfortable walking past.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> 1). I used a bike tire inflator. Way cheaper... Is it that different from the Leerburg thing?


Hmmm should look something like this??

Planet Bike Air Ship CO2 Tire Inflator






Dotbat215 said:


> 2) for us it was a very temporary tool. We used it for dog aggressive behavior but I think my dog is pretty sensitive to correction. It worked in the sense that he thinks twice before reacting negatively to a dog. However at a certain point he became too anxious about it and would just shut down. It also didn't help that a huge truck used their air brake and it made that pfffffft sound x100.... That was the turning point. Anyway, it did work in the sense of not going after dogs but our v ultimate goal is comfort around other dogs and it didn't help there .


 "Comfort around other dogs???" I've not heard that term?? So I'll ask you to define your conditions. 

My dogs are "comfortable around other dogs" to me that means my dog will stand calmly while dogs bark in there faces, from behind fences. And will, stand behind me calmly while daddy deals with charging strays!:angryfire: 

They can go the Vet's office and not make a scene. Well one occasion when my Am Band Dawg, acted nutty with a lab but no harm was done, no conflict, he was just being an idiot!( And my wife was at the leash on that one ...would not happened on my watch.) 

And they don't act like fools when they see dogs on walks. To "me" that defines "comfortable around other dogs." But I did that by having a "Zero" Association" with other dogs policy. No "Dog Parks," No "I Thought My Dog Was Friendly People???" And on walks if other dogs approach?? I give ground if need be to gain space. It was years before they ever played with dogs and the those dogs were also balanced. Three strays brought them into the house released my dogs from "Place" after a few minutes and everybody had a great time.  

But I have a "Hard Core" no other dog policy. No Dog, I do not know comes close enough to mine to do them harm. "I don't know you. I don't know your dog, you keep your distance I'll keep mine!" Works out fine.  

If a "Zero" other dog policy works for you I got it covered. But the dogs on the beach thing all playing together happily?? I don't know, as it's not my thing. Most likely the same things are done?? But since that was not my goal. I'm not the guy to coach on how to produce that result??


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

> My dogs are "comfortable around other dogs" to me that means my dog will stand calmly while dogs bark in there faces, from behind fences. And will, stand behind me calmly while daddy deals with charging strays!


That's more or less what I mean.... 

My pup was attacked and became dog aggressive afterwards. He was very fearful. My aim in training him is to make him, at the very least, neutral to dogs. He doesn't have to be their friends, just behave and let me handle it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> That's more or less what I mean....
> 
> My pup was attacked and became dog aggressive afterwards. He was very fearful. My aim in training him is to make him, at the very least, neutral to dogs. He doesn't have to be their friends, just behave and let me handle it.


Aww OK then ... thank you! 

Teach your Dog to ignore other dogs.  - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums 

Ask Questions.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

Am I the only one who has to ask what the heck a Pet Convincer is?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Della Luna said:


> Am I the only one who has to ask what the heck a Pet Convincer is?


LOL guess I'll take that one casue most likely I mentioned it first here, after seeing my guys recommend it time and time again to clients struggling with "corrections."

Sorta why I answered the question asked. But ... here you go.:

Pet Convincer.com

Kinda cartoonie ... but in the real world looks like this.:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Dotbat215 said:


> That's more or less what I mean....
> 
> My pup was attacked and became dog aggressive afterwards. He was very fearful. My aim in training him is to make him, at the very least, neutral to dogs. He doesn't have to be their friends, just behave and let me handle it.


IMO, this is the worst situation in which to use a tool that startles the dog. You may very well make the reactions worse.

If you want a button to push, use an e-collar with proper training. In this case, it's important that the dog understands what the correction is for, it's behaviour, not the (another dog).


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

David Winners said:


> IMO, this is the worst situation in which to use a tool that startles the dog. You may very well make the reactions worse.
> 
> If you want a button to push, use an e-collar with proper training. In this case, it's important that the dog understands what the correction is for, it's behaviour, not the (another dog).


I don't disagree. Luckily he seems to more or less have forgotten that we tried it. Basically our strategy was to reward looking at dogs, and discourage physically lunging at them. He did stop lunging and pulling at them, but we could tell the sound was really bothering him so we stopped using it. Like I said, it was good in that it discouraged him from being the aggressor, but the negative was that it ended up becoming scary for him. So we retired it and moved on. Overall his progress is good. He used to react to dogs that were yards away, now we can pass dogs within a few feet who are losing their marbles and he looks to me for guidance. We'll walk with our classmates in front and in back of us, no problem. When we say Leave It, he listens, even if it's something that has really caught his eye. Doesn't resource guard, has a good off switch. Overall he is doing well.




I have no desire to push or not push a button. It was something we tried and moved away from. *shrug*


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> I don't disagree. Luckily he seems to more or less have forgotten that we tried it. Basically our strategy was to reward looking at dogs, and discourage physically lunging at them. He did stop lunging and pulling at them, but we could tell the sound was really bothering him so we stopped using it. Like I said, it was good in that it discouraged him from being the aggressor, but the negative was that it ended up becoming scary for him. So we retired it and moved on. Overall his progress is good. He used to react to dogs that were yards away, now we can pass dogs within a few feet who are losing their marbles and he looks to me for guidance. We'll walk with our classmates in front and in back of us, no problem. When we say Leave It, he listens, even if it's something that has really caught his eye. Doesn't resource guard, has a good off switch. Overall he is doing well.
> 
> I have no desire to push or not push a button. It was something we tried and moved away from. *shrug*


 Aww ... don't sweat it, the "PC" option works for "some" people with "some" dogs and not for others. I was impressed that "Sean" choose to keep that nose harness crap on the dog and walk him with it, that clip shows it's not about the dog it's about the owner also.  

But I don't play favorites ... a more conventional approach .... complete with treats is, in that thread also. But I'll pull it out for you. 






But "here" you "asked" about the PC. 

At any rate I've finally realized that I've overlooked one basic step! It was nothing I think about because, I take it for grant (... of course the dog can walk properly on a "Structured Walk??") Well yeah ... maybe not??? 

So your dog needs to be able to *walk properly first* on a loose leash, "trained without distractions," "Show him what you want.:wink2:

Preferably using a "Proper" tool or .... a "slight tug sideways correction" means nothing to the dog and you couldn't do it with a "harness anything" in anycase. I don't know what your using to walk your dog .. so just saying. 

But if you train using a "proper tool" a "Marker Word" "heel Tap" "Finger Poke" or a "leash pop" on the top of the head ... will mean something to the dog. Oh yeah and "calm assertive leadership" most likely ... sigh ... yet another topic but in a few words as" I interpret it ... "I "expect" my dogs to behave properly as they have been "trained" to do" if they don't?? There will be consequences, "make good choices dog" and you do know how! But hey ... that's me. 

In anycase ... start with the basics (proper loose leash walking on a Structured Walk) and then you can start work on "issues." And if your dog already knows what it "expected of him (walk properly) there should be little to no battles. That's the goal.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Aww ... don't sweat it, the "PC" option works for "some" people with "some" dogs and not for others. I was impressed that "Sean" choose to keep that nose harness crap on the dog and walk him with it, that clip shows it's not about the dog it's about the owner also.
> 
> But I don't play favorites ... a more conventional approach .... complete with treats is, in that thread also. But I'll pull it out for you.
> 
> ...



I'm not the OP, so I'm not the one asking about the pet corrector.... But I'm glad you posted the additional info. Chandler is OK at loose leash walking, currently I'd give him a B+. The beginning of the walk, he has some pent up energy and wants to pull. Once he goes potty, he settles down and walks next to me. When we got him it was pretty clear he never really went for a proper walk. But he's getting the hang of it...on a harness no less


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> I'm not the OP, so I'm not the one asking about the pet corrector.... But I'm glad you posted the additional info. Chandler is OK at loose leash walking, currently I'd give him a B+. The beginning of the walk, he has some pent up energy and wants to pull. Once he goes potty, he settles down and walks next to me. When we got him it was pretty clear he never really went for a proper walk. But he's getting the hang of it...on a harness no less


LOL my bad. 

But ... no matter and thanks it "prompted" me to add additional information! And the harness thing with your dog?? A harness is nonetheless not the way to go for "Training" a dog to walk properly on a loose leash, once trained you can use whatever you want and or nothing. 

So a "harness gizmo" is not the way the "Pro's" go and I tend to agree with them. I use a SLL myself and ... very, very few "Pro's" teach there clients skill, (not easily transferable) so ... "Prongs for everybody!" 

But ... I'm not the guy to tell someone "well that can't be done" if they have done it?? But the vast majority of "pro's" would say .. No Harness but ... as I am want to say .... *"there is always that guy!"* :laugh2:

However ... not to be too "agreeable" ... I'll wait patiently for the old ..."well my "other dog," thing in the future??? "


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The Sean video.

No. "And as quick as that his dog reactivity is gone"??!!

No.

Sorry.

He's temporarily suppressed the behavior- reactivity, fear, aggression... It is not gone. 

These "magic trick" videos are starting to really bother me.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> However ... not to be too "agreeable" ... I'll wait patiently for the old ..."well my "other dog," thing in the future??? "



Huh? Sorry, I'm not following....


Anyway, I wouldn't recommend a harness to stop pulling to someone else but I'm also not one to fix what isn't broken. He's also an older dog.... He doesn't quite have the fighting spirit some of these pups have. I'm not a puppy person!

My dogs growing up were stubborn, jerk jack Russell terriers so my bar isn't super high either LOL


----------



## Zaxx (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on the tire inflator...I'll check those out.

Before I get one I'm gonna see if the tugs help to get the mouthing back under control and work harder on the jumping with the leash.

Thanks!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> Huh? Sorry, I'm not following....
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't recommend a harness to stop pulling to someone else but I'm also not one to fix what isn't broken. He's also an older dog.... He doesn't quite have the fighting spirit some of these pups have. I'm not a puppy person!
> ...


Oh no worries my own inside JK.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> The Sean video.
> 
> No. "And as quick as that his dog reactivity is gone"??!!
> 
> ...


 Yes ... and I bet that dog won't be so quick to bite the crap out of his in owner in the future?? But ... I don't know?? I view it as a "Snapshot In Time" myself. Pretty sure the people that "do" find it informative think the same way??

And most likely the one that do ... also "Freaking Read The End of The Clip ... you know the part that says "You're Wrong!!" But apparently ...watching and reading is an "art form???"


But you know "audience" for those trainers is not "here" ... those guys put out there work for free to tens of thousands of Dog Owners! And those "dog owners" say ... *Thank You!*And I know that to be a "Fact" because I heard them weekly!!

So ... "apparently" that dog was "fixed" just like that! But then ... yeah I suppose "Sean's lying" ... would be the likely reply???

Those guys don't do "open forums" casue they don't feel the need to deal with the crap! "Pirates Lair" anyone??? But apparently yes ... they do indeed know more than me! *To quote "PL" ... "Good luck to you Chip ... I don't know how you do it???"
*

But you know "Being that guy I suppose???" I took it upon myself to fill in the gaps (of which you complain) and which apparently are "Not Needed In That Case ... but you know Sean's lying and stuff. And now ... you what .... I get the exact same crap from people that those guys would have gotten had they been as foolish as I am! But ... apparently knowing better, they don't bother with dog forums!

So ... undaunted I carried on. In order to help others who "don't know how to train there dog and to fill in the gaps, of which you complain! People don't need a dog forum to be told "Find a Trainer! I used those clips to help others do what I do! And it's taken thousands of words and helpful "insight" from a few members on here to help me understand better just what I do and have accomplished. (You know who you are) and I would award a first time ever group "Hondie" but you know the "MeMe" clause. 

But know OK ... I'll go clipless, and linkless so let's see how mch others can gain from that??? The highlights ...

my dog scared the living crap out of my wife and stunned me with his behaviour towards people?? And ... unlike the general agreement as to what "JQP" sees and how he thinks, as stated in the general "Can't we all get along thread" ... I refused to put down my gun because there were too many "broad assumptions about what "JQP" has done,understands and can do!

For one I also did "Zero Research" about the breed and yeah down the road I discover ... that uh I have a situation here?? And my first course of action was not to go to a freaking Forum and be told to ... "Find A Trainer" that would not have gone down well with "me" ... and I am not alone. I just needed a guide and I figured out the rest on my own! So sorry not everyone cuts bait and runs! That broadly accepted assumption is wrong! Some of us can freaking deal with it! 

So ... then what would chip do?? Ok then "clip" and link free and everybody that can match this ...*Freaking Stand Up and Be Counted! I solved my dogs H/A problems without a "single freaking correction" for inappropriate behaviour towards humans!* And yes off leash in a group he is free to mingle with people if he "chooses to" if he "chooses" not to he steps away! So yes "Proof" of Concept! My dog was taught to make "Good Choices in regards to Humans correction free! So anyone that can ... match that! Please do.

Round two and again clip free there would have been "nothing to see" in anycase save for it happening but not my point. "Deer Dog"
(Boxer) the owners had just chased there dog half way across town the prior evening. He chases Deer, in Virgin City they are quite common apparently. And the dog also pulls like a mule! I could not stand the pulling on the walk any longer so I fashion a SLL put it on the dog and the dog stopped pretty much the instant I put the make shift SLL on him! And in oh less than two minutes we continued walking "issue free walk" while on our walk forgetting that the dog is even there??

At some point, remembering the dog is there ... (ie stand calmly by my side dog) so yeah ... forgot about him. At some point we stop and I start a conversation with the owner about the benefits of using a "Prong Collar." "Something "feels" different?? And then I think oh yeah the dog?? Something is different?? Leash is still loose you know. I Look down and notice the dog is "stiff as a board" and staring at something??? I follow the dogs glaze and notice not one but two deer 30 yards away???? 

Looking down on the dog in disbelief I say OK, and walk calmly away, issue free. And of course "Struddell and her off leash in the desert, Rabbit chasing thing. I changed chasing South, Hwy towards the desert, Mnts ... off leash with the use of the word NO! I hear on here ... that can't be done???

But you ... know no clips?? So my PO,H/A, and SLL, and verbal marker for "crittering protocols" aren't out there?? But hey everybody can do that stuff. 

I was here to help others not debate the merits of what JQP may or may not see or understand about the same "clips" that thousands of other "average dog" owners view and they don't seem to have a problem with???

But hey what do I now ... I'm just that guy!


----------

